# APN see patients?



## AmandaW (Jan 16, 2013)

When an APN sees a patient in the hospital (they work for the hospitialists) can their services be billed without a Dr's signature?  Only their signature?  The Dr. is on site.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 16, 2013)

If you are referring to incident -to provisions, these can not be applied in the facility setting therefore if the APN sees the patient then it must be billed using the APN NPI number, the provider is required to sign off on a certain % of their chart note but this could vary by state.


----------



## AmandaW (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks so much!  I'll look into my state.  Is it a % of each individual note or just all APN's notes as a whole?


----------

